# Tractor Trailer overturns with 512 hives on the back!



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

here, take a look at this article, it speaks for itself. 

"Truck hauling bees crashes in Montana
Dumps honey, sending bees on rampage
Wednesday, June 16, 2004 Posted: 11:08 AM EDT (1508 GMT) 
BOZEMAN, Montana (AP) -- A tractor-trailer overturned on a curve on a highway, spilling its load of hundreds of bee hives and unleashing some nine million angry honey bees.

The bees buzzed furiously as driver Lane Miller, his arm scraped to the bone, struggled to flee his rig after it overturned Monday in Bear Trap Canyon west of Bozeman. The truck slid across the highway before coming to a stop between guardrails.

"I had to kick the windshield out of the front of the cab and the bees were on me from that moment," said Miller, 41. "I've never felt so much fear in my life."

Miller walked away from the crash, and two people picked him up and took him to the hospital. Miller underwent surgery on his arm and suffered bruises and about 20 stings.

The state road was closed for 14 hours as crews and beekeepers cleaned up the 512 hives Miller was hauling from Idaho to North Dakota.

In spite of bee suits and extra clothing, beekeeper Gary Clark said he counted about 60 stings of his own.

"Everybody had literally thousands of bees on them, in their hats and on their suits," Clark said. "When we pulled the boxes out, big globs of them would fall on us."

Firefighters directing traffic also suffered stings.

"The bees were so agitated you could barely see the beekeepers or the wreckage itself, just because of the cloud of bees that were swarming," said fire chief Shawn Christiansen.

It wasn't until 3 a.m. Tuesday that a tow truck got in to haul out the tractor-trailer, leaving behind pools of honey from the overturned hives.

State Transportation Department employees dropped sand on the road to soak up the sticky mess."


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I wonder what the underlying cause of the wreck was??? could it have been a stupid 4 wheeler as they are responsible for over 87% of all acidents involing semi's


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

could have been... in any case, that's a lot of angry buzzing bees!


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Did anyone catch Fear Factor with the bees this week? You couldn't pay me enough money to do what those fools did.

It was with twins. One twin was chained hand and foot between two posts. There was a lock on each chain. The keys were hidden in seperate beehives in drawered compartments. The beekeeper covered the chained up twin with bees (I think using phermone) and then got the bees in the hives riled up.

The second twin then had to pull out the drawer (full of bees) and find the key. Then they had to figure out which key unlocked which chain. All the while these fools are getting stung by the bees.

Mike


----------

